# buying a nail gun with compressor



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

For the money, I love my Porter Cable oil free pancake compressor. The box stores sell them in a package that includes everything you need. I upgraded to a Bostitch brad nailer with 18 guage Bostitch brads. I also bought a better quality rubber hose that doesn't bunch up. Remember to drain the water out of the compressor as per manufacturer's recommendation.


----------



## SecretSquirrel (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Dave777! Welcome to the forum! :rockon: 

Here's a link to a recent topic about nail guns that may help to answer some of your questions. Also some fundamental information at Wikipedia. I'll try to do my best to address a couple of your questions.

The difference between the 16 and 18 gauge nails is the diameter (as you suspected) and the fastener lengths that are available between categories... although there is some overlap. Some consider the 18ga to be a brad type as that is somewhat a generic term defining a small fastener. For example, Paslode does not offer a Brad Nailer per se' but they have an 18ga model and Bostich offers an 18ga brad. It's just terminology.

When choosing a compressor there are several considerations. The first is determining the type of usage that you will be putting it under. A framing nailer will consume more air than a finish nailer for example. If you think that you may want to perform some HVLP painting or use air tools then that will put your compressor into a different category as far as horsepower, tank size, and most importantly cfm (cubic feet per minute). The amount of cfm and psi that any tool uses dictates the size of compressor that is needed. Most AC manufacturers will have a chart illustrating what the compressor is capable of. The smaller pancake compressors are usually oiless which means they are also a lot more noisier than their "oiled" cousins. This may play a part in your decision making.

I can't help you with any "bargains" and someone else will have to advise you on the appropriate fastener for siding. Good luck and happy shopping!


----------



## Dave777 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Hi Secret Squirell very informative*

I read the response and want to say thank you very much. You clarified many things. However your response stirred up more questions. The first is what guage is a framing nail and is a 18 guage the thin nail with small head for moulding.

What specific nailers do you like for these applications and for a bargain price?

Re: Compressor I want to use it for painting, framing, finish nailing etc... What CFM and PSI should I look for and could you recommend a make and model or manufacturer?

Thanks so Much,

Dave:thumbup:


----------



## SecretSquirrel (Jun 22, 2007)

> The first is what guage is a framing nail and is a 18 guage the thin nail with small head for moulding.


This is where things start getting fuzzy. A framing nail is not usually referred to in terms of gauge, but rather shank diameter; 0.131" for example. I once had a chart where it shows the relative size of the framing nail vs. the standard penny size used for conventional nails, but I can't find it at the moment. 

Both the 15/16 ga.. and the 18ga have the very small "finish" head. The head size is proportionate to the fastener size. The decision between a 16ga and an 18 ga is a judgement call based on the material that you will be fastening. The 16ga is more suited for general trim and larger mouldings, door casings, window frames, and so on. The 18ga is more suited for dainty work such as small trim, picture frames, small detail on furniture... that sort of thing.



> What specific nailers do you like for these applications and for a bargain price?


I can't help you with bargains. I don't shop that way. I subscribe to the philosophy that you get what you pay for. The link I provided in my first post to the other nail gun thread, details the type of equipment that I own. But that's not to say there aren't a lot of other great tools out there on the market and for a good price.




> Compressor I want to use it for painting, framing, finish nailing etc... What CFM and PSI should I look for and could you recommend a make and model or manufacturer?


Depending on the type of painting that you want to do, this may bump you up from a portable compressor to a stationary model that can provide the cfm necessary to drive the spray gun. Here's what I did when sizing my compressor; I evaluated my needs and using the air consumption specs from the tool with the largest demands on air, I sized the compressor accordingly based on its ability to provide the necessary output, and then some. So unless I know what specific tool(s) that you have I can't recommend a compressor. You may want to look at some of these "combos" that some of the manufacturers offer... as they size the compressor for you. My Dewalt D55155 delivers 4.5 cfm @ 100 psi and has a max pressure of 125 psi (I think). It has the ability to drive 2 framing nailers if necessary. But that is what works for me.


----------



## digler101 (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a Bostitch Nailer/compressor. It's great for small projects but not recommended for long drawn out projects like decks, etc. I actually used it to built a pretty nice shelf out in the garage. I also bought a Bostitch framing nailer that I used with the smaller compressor, it worked fine, again smaller projects.


----------



## killian (Mar 24, 2007)

I'll correct the part of your post that everyone has missed/advoided. 

You say that you assume you will need air nailers in order to do your project, actually you don't. Why not use a regular hammer. After all you are looking for a bargain, right?

Also, don't use a nailer on siding that requires expansion room. Vinyl siding, for example, needs to be able to freely expand and contract with temp changes.


----------



## cvbs (Jul 23, 2010)

*fpm?*

Hell all,

I am looking at buying the package deal of 5 nail guns from Lowe's from the CH company. Reviews of these seem to be quite favorable, however I have 2 questions yet unanswered. What does "fpm" mean when referring to these nailers, and the sales associate is recommending an 8 gal. 200 psi compressor from the same company as the deliverer of air. Question here is that it only offers 2.5 scfm at 90lbs ... will this be enough to work the framing nailer at a good pace as it is the biggest of the group. I do not need speed with this gun just making sure it is enough to drive a 3 1/2 nail fully into the wood. And as to the speed.... it brings up a question??? what should I expect as recovery time to be able to put in the next nail ( nails @ minute if you will ) lol... 

Hopefully I have explained my problem well enough for you to follow :yes: 

Looking forward to your answers so I can take advantage of the sales while they are out there.
Thanks to all for any input


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Big guns like roof nailers and framers are best served by a compressor that delivers 4 or more cfm--

My dual tank portable is 4.9 cfm---Mike--(p.s.--this thread is from 07)


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

I'd probably get a screw gun for the framing (its a small job, a stronger attachment, and has more uses), and get a brad nailer than can also do the narrow staples (once again, more uses).

You can get both of those tools in a cordless or AC version and skip the compressor.


----------

